# Need help on cereal 27



## bjorncoetsee (27/3/17)

I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour for a recipe im working on. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct sweet taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?


----------



## Patrick (27/3/17)

Yup, it needs to steep. At least a week. Use between 4 and 8%. I've used it lower (2%) for a muesli I'm working on. At 4 you will get close to a sweet honeycomb and at 8, simply cornflakes.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (27/3/17)

Patrick said:


> Yup, it needs to steep. At least a week. Use between 4 and 8%. I've used it lower (2%) for a muesli I'm working on. At 4 you will get close to a sweet honeycomb and at 8, simply cornflakes.


Thanx. Ive added 1% cotton candy as wayne suggest in his cereal milk for that sugar taste. But i feel like its going to mute the flavor? Also added meringue and fa carmel for sweetnes


----------



## Patrick (27/3/17)

Sounds fine. Have a look at Charlie Noble's PB cereal. That will give you a good idea of how to get to the milk at the bottom of the bowl (Malted Milk). And EM is in there:
Charlie Noble's PB Cereal 

0.5% Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) 
0.5% Bavarian Cream (FW) 
0.5% Cotton Candy (10% EM/Ethyl Maltol) (TPA) 
1.5% Malted Milk (TPA) 
8% Peanut Butter (TPA) 
0.5% Sterile Saline - .9% 
5.5% Sugar Cookie v2 (CAP) 
3.5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 

Flavor total: 20.5%


----------



## bjorncoetsee (27/3/17)

Patrick said:


> Sounds fine. Have a look at Charlie Noble's PB cereal. That will give you a good idea of how to get to the milk at the bottom of the bowl (Malted Milk). And EM is in there:
> Charlie Noble's PB Cereal
> 
> 0.5% Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA)
> ...


Cool will try that. Where do i get saline?


----------



## PutRid (27/3/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour for a recipe im working on. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct sweet taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?



"I dont want to try and clone it" ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Cool will try that. Where do i get saline?



I'm not sure saline is required in a sweet cereal. I think Charlie Noble added it to enhance the PB, peanuts being salty and all. Although skiddlz is dubious that it even does that. According to him, salt doesn't register on the nose. His view is that the only thing it is adding is salt to your coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Patrick (27/3/17)

What @RichJB said. I'm suggesting that you could get a decent cereal base if you remove the saline and PB and added Cereal 27 and maybe a fruit to get it to where you want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Cool will try that. Where do i get saline?



If you have kids, use the saline solution to unblock their noses...I used it and it worked a treat in this recipe. It not strictly necessary but lifts it ever so slightly...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

